# Johan Cruijff Schaal preview 🇳🇱 ⚽



## FTN (Jul 30, 2022)

Injuries
Suspensions
Doubtful players
Team news
Probable line ups  


FTN Preview here https://bit.ly/JohanCruijffSchaal_22-23


----------

